# Kings end up with the 10th pick



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No movement in the lottery for the Kings, they end up with the 10th pick.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL...this board is dead, I thought the Hawks boared was dead,( well it was before, I started posting), but this is much worse. I thought Sacramento had a lot of fans?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Aside from Ron Artest, there is absolutely nothing to talk about.


----------

